# Peppermint pacman frog



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

I have seen for sale a peppermint pacman frog, and it comes with a 2ft glass long tank (looks in picture like a fish tank), they say they also have a heatmat, do pacman frogs need a heatmat ??????
i was always under the illusion that if your room is heated anyway at normal room temps, that pacmans didnt need additional heat mats as they bury under the substrate anyway, which is meant to be kept damp ?????

also do pacmans need lighting ?????????????

thanks guys


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*Pacman frog, sexing*

Can someone please, help me ???? this is a picture of a peppermint pacman frog im interested in buying, can anyone tell me if it is a male or female ???? approx 6 months old ?? thanks x

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106596371/peppermint-pacman-frog-and-tank.html#

no idea if i have uploaded this picture right or not, i keep trying and basically havent a clue how to upload piccies, sorry guys/gals


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Males sing and have enlarged nuptial pads on the front arms. Room temperature within mid 20's is fine and no they dont need additional lighting, they spend most of their time buried.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a heat mat for my peppermint paccy , temp around 80+ in the day 77 at night , they do better with a day night cycle . They do better with it warm my heat mat will not get temp to 80 so I use bulb and have it on thermostat .


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*pacman update - HELLLPPPPPPPPP ADVICE PLEASE*

Well, now the person who was going to sell me the peppermint pacman has now just emailed saying they're not in any hurry to sell and have changed their minds!!!, so it looks like its back to the drawing board for me then !!!

Right, in my local reptile shop, (at least i know they have them in stock), i have seen the Tri Colour Fantasy Horned Frog‏, selling for £44.99, I currently have an empty exo terra 45x45x45 tank, which has the background, sand substrate, (which would be removed and replaced with soil/moss), a skeleton hide and a platform attached to the side out of polystyrene, now my main question is, the shop said the tri colour fantasy horned frog is only 2cms at the minute, and they say the tank size is far too big, and they're trying to sell me a smaller plastic pot with soil/moss for £35 ?????
Can someone tell me, if my tank would stress the frog out and affect its growth or if it would be fine in my size tank, as dont fancy buying yet again another tank, as i know these little fellas grow big and eventually will need my bigger tank anyway ?????
thanks


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

see my updated bit below hon, as you will probably be able to offer me some advice, especially with you saying you own a pacman too, thanks chick


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There are two problems with such a large tank, both of which can be overcome. 1) There could be an element of stress with too much open space- the obvious solution is to furnish the cage with plants, wood and other 'furniture' so that it's not so open and daunting. 2) Again, in a big space, it might be difficult for the frog (which won't move about much, frankly!) to locate prey- the way to get round this is to make sure food is dropped close to the frog, or (better) forceps feed. On the whole, I'd say you don't need to buy another tank.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

ahhh thats great thanks for that advice mate, well ive got long handled tongs that i use to feed my 3 tarantulas with so i would just use them to feed the pacman frog with aswell,
im a bit confused what type of moss to get ? as says to line the bottom of the tank with soil (no chemicals in etc) and to put moss in one corner and dampen it down, would sphagnum moss be ok and make it damp ??????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jarod said:


> ahhh thats great thanks for that advice mate, well ive got long handled tongs that i use to feed my 3 tarantulas with so i would just use them to feed the pacman frog with aswell,
> im a bit confused what type of moss to get ? as says to line the bottom of the tank with soil (no chemicals in etc) and to put moss in one corner and dampen it down, would sphagnum moss be ok and make it damp ??????


People worry about sphagnum, as with it's long pieces it can cause problems if ingested (never seen it myself, mind!). So long as you feed the frog away from the moss, I can't see a problem.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh right, blimey havent heard of that to be honest, what moss would you recommend i use then ???


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> ahhh thats great thanks for that advice mate, well ive got long handled tongs that i use to feed my 3 tarantulas with so i would just use them to feed the pacman frog with aswell,
> im a bit confused what type of moss to get ? as says to line the bottom of the tank with soil (no chemicals in etc) and to put moss in one corner and dampen it down, would sphagnum moss be ok and make it damp ??????


Hiya I use Eco earth , I did put moss in at first then took it out as it can cause impaction issues. yes as has been said put in lots of hiding plants. I even covered sides of glass with cardboard . I have exo terra 30x30x45 on its back . I found frog had gone missing on the 4th day , she had buried herself totally under her soil. I figured my seeing to other reps in rep room was bothering her , since I did this she is fine. I have no plants and Im waiting for a big one to arrive from ebay:lol2: Glad you went for a pac man I remember your ,which frog to get post:lol2: as I was looking into my first frog at the same time


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

eco-earth i will get then, yeah i was kinda debating which frog, quite liked the whites tree frog but not easy to get hold of, and really like the look and sound of a pacman, but the woman at the reptile shop put me off saying the tanks too big as the pacman is only 2cms at the minute, but like you, i thought well if i pad it out with hides and plants cheap off ebay, what harm can it do, not as if they'[re spiders that get really stressed if they're in too big a tank!!!, 
i quite like the look of the Tri Colour Fantasy horned frog, so will be going the rep shop tomorrow to look at it, they said they've got 4 in stock,


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

also, forgot to ask the eco-earth, do you just use this all over the base as a substrate, and spray it down so its damp all over ????????????


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> eco-earth i will get then, yeah i was kinda debating which frog, quite liked the whites tree frog but not easy to get hold of, and really like the look and sound of a pacman, but the woman at the reptile shop put me off saying the tanks too big as the pacman is only 2cms at the minute, but like you, i thought well if i pad it out with hides and plants cheap off ebay, what harm can it do, not as if they'[re spiders that get really stressed if they're in too big a tank!!!,
> i quite like the look of the Tri Colour Fantasy horned frog, so will be going the rep shop tomorrow to look at it, they said they've got 4 in stock,


Yeah cos in the wild their homes are not measured , just covered well. Where I got mine had whites in, they were tiny. Had mine 2 weeks on friday its about 2 and half inch . I have not heard a sound and have not been bitten , LOL Yes Ron , not yet !


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> also, forgot to ask the eco-earth, do you just use this all over the base as a substrate, and spray it down so its damp all over ????????????


I got mine in brick form , had to put a lot of water on it . Had to saw quater off and just use that bit, it expands LOTS


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

ok, so just get eco earth and dampen it down, what about hides and a water dish, what size dish would i need for a 2cm pacman, or would it get all its water from the substrate ? also ive heard that you need to dust the crickets with calcium, they dont need anything else on them do they ??? as i feed the same crickets to my tarantulas, and they're fine eating them dusted with calcium ?????


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> ok, so just get eco earth and dampen it down, what about hides and a water dish, what size dish would i need for a 2cm pacman, or would it get all its water from the substrate ? also ive heard that you need to dust the crickets with calcium, they dont need anything else on them do they ??? as i feed the same crickets to my tarantulas, and they're fine eating them dusted with calcium ?????


small water dish for little em , I used washed out ready meal tub. Just dont make it too deep they can drown, I gut load crix and dust with calcium. I cut their back legs off as they spiky, and I heard they find them hard to digest (I do same with hoppers) also stops them getting away too quick :lol2: As for hide, yours is tiny ,so cut in half loo roll tube so it can go under it , that should do to start with


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

thats brilliant, thank you so much for all your help micky0, so instead of me running out to buy hides etc, thats the better option, half a loo roll ? and it wont try to eat it will it ??? as i know they're all stomach and mouth !!!,
what size crickets am i best getting ? is there some sort of guide, like you only feed them a cricket thats the same size as their head or something similar ?????????
would a plastic chinese take away container be ok as the water, or could it eat/tip that up?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> thats brilliant, thank you so much for all your help micky0, so instead of me running out to buy hides etc, thats the better option, half a loo roll ? and it wont try to eat it will it ??? as i know they're all stomach and mouth !!!,
> what size crickets am i best getting ? is there some sort of guide, like you only feed them a cricket thats the same size as their head or something similar ?????????
> would a plastic chinese take away container be ok as the water, or could it eat/tip that up?


Take away conatiner could be good ,just shallow water half way up frog, put it in first then put substrate around it so its not high up . substrate deep enough for frog to be covered up to its eyes :lol2: I did hear food half size of frogs tummy area. They grow so fast, before you know it it will be eating size huge hoppers like mine .


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

brilliant, thanks again for all your help, no doubt i will get to the rep shop tomorrow and they'll try to put me off and try to get me buying all their expensive hides etc,
Oh that was the other thing, plants ????? what plant should i get, as i would prefer to get fake, at the moment, there is a plastic hanging ivy draping down the back of the tank, infront of the background, which really wont do any good for a pacman, but makes tank not look too sterile, 
my tarantulas eat medium/large size brown crickets, better not start the new pacman off on one that big then !!! LOL 
seriously, would a pacman not eat half the loo roll though that i use as a hide, as ive heard pacmans are all stomach and mouth, and be careful what you put in their enclosures ??????????????????


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> brilliant, thanks again for all your help, no doubt i will get to the rep shop tomorrow and they'll try to put me off and try to get me buying all their expensive hides etc,
> Oh that was the other thing, plants ????? what plant should i get, as i would prefer to get fake, at the moment, there is a plastic hanging ivy draping down the back of the tank, infront of the background, which really wont do any good for a pacman, but makes tank not look too sterile,
> my tarantulas eat medium/large size brown crickets, better not start the new pacman off on one that big then !!! LOL
> seriously, would a pacman not eat half the loo roll though that i use as a hide, as ive heard pacmans are all stomach and mouth, and be careful what you put in their enclosures ??????????????????


 They are actually not that bad , mine tends to pounce if prey move . Dont worry if at first yours dont eat, as the move does stress them. I put a dead hopper in front of mine , she never touched it. Try putting loo roll bridge on substrate them covering it with the eco earth so its like a tunnel , I have no plants yet but Im getting a fake one. Yes the pet shop will try and sell , just tell them you already have stuff :2thumb:


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

im just a bit confused to be honest, the stuff i need to buy for the tank i can get cheaper off ebay and pets at home, yet im really worried the rep shop will sell out of the frog me and the wife have fallen in love with, its the Tri Colour pacman and they said they've got 4 left, its a very busy reptile shop, and im worried, that i will wait a week for delivery off pets at home and ebay, and go to the shop to find they've now sold out of the tri colour pacmans !!!!, whys life so complicated !!!!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

I worried that the frog I got would be gone , it was the last one . But the girl said they could order more in . I got it a week after I looked at it ( I was like yay its still here) I reckon you will get one , lots of people are put off with the you tube videos you see or getting told they bite :lol2: Good luck getting yours Tomorrow and dont forget to post some pics!!!


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG!!! Dont say post piccies, i have no idea how the heck to post pictures, ive tried to post a picture previously of hte peppermint pacman i was going to get before the seller changed their mind, and i didnt have a clue !!!!
when i get it, will inbox you private message to say ive got it, then you can talk me through how to upload a picture, if you dont mind ????


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Jarod said:


> im just a bit confused to be honest, the stuff i need to buy for the tank i can get cheaper off ebay and pets at home, yet im really worried the rep shop will sell out of the frog me and the wife have fallen in love with, its the Tri Colour pacman and they said they've got 4 left, its a very busy reptile shop, and im worried, that i will wait a week for delivery off pets at home and ebay, and go to the shop to find they've now sold out of the tri colour pacmans !!!!, whys life so complicated !!!!


If your worried it'l be sold, buy it and keep it in a cricket tub until everything is delivered. It will probably be given to you in a cricket tub to take home in anyways :2thumb: just make sure it has a layer of soil and a milk bottle lid for water. During the week it wil give you the opportunity to keep a closer eye on it to make sure it's healthy and eating before putting it in a larger tank. 

As for a few other points I've noticed you ask, with moss, I wouldn't bother. When I used it for mine he ignored it totally, preferring to burrow in the soil :2thumb: plus it removes the risk of impaction. 

The crickets he will need will be the size of the width of his head :2thumb: its better to feed a little too large than a little too small as often they'll ignore small food. 

Also make sure that if you are using a take away tub for a water bowl it is able to climb out easily :no1: 

And enjoy your pacman, they're awesome!


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

oh brilliant, thats great, thanks so much for answering those questions, i think the take away pot will have to be buried in the substrate, so that it can climb in and out, and i never thought of them selling him in a cricket tub, so thats ideal, then i can wait for the items to arrive, thats brill advice, thank you,
cricket width of its head at 2cms its already got a wide head, wont be long till its eating crickets same size as the tarantulas are then !"!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jarod said:


> OMG!!! Dont say post piccies, i have no idea how the heck to post pictures, ive tried to post a picture previously of hte peppermint pacman i was going to get before the seller changed their mind, and i didnt have a clue !!!!
> when i get it, will inbox you private message to say ive got it, then you can talk me through how to upload a picture, if you dont mind ????


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

oh thats a brilliant link, thanks for that roy, when i get my pacman, (hopefully tomoz now), i will try and upload using photobucket,


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Jarod said:


> oh thats a brilliant link, thanks for that *roy*, when i get my pacman, (hopefully tomoz now), i will try and upload using photobucket,


That really cracked me up. Is Roy Magpie a northern relative of yours who you don't want to admit the existance of Ron? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> That really cracked me up. Is Roy Magpie a northern relative of yours who you don't want to admit the existance of Ron? :lol2:


 My Evil Twin brother.:twisted:


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack the post but I've been considering a pacman for sometime, however I really don't like dealing with locusts crickets etc. I can deal with earthworms/mealies/wax worms and wondered if you can have a pacman and happily just feed it these?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kingkelly said:


> Don't mean to hijack the post but I've been considering a pacman for sometime, however I really don't like dealing with locusts crickets etc. I can deal with earthworms/mealies/wax worms and wondered if you can have a pacman and happily just feed it these?


 Yes, you can.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Jarod said:


> brilliant, thanks again for all your help, no doubt i will get to the rep shop tomorrow and they'll try to put me off and try to get me buying all their expensive hides etc,
> Oh that was the other thing, plants ????? what plant should i get, as i would prefer to get fake, at the moment, there is a plastic hanging ivy draping down the back of the tank, infront of the background, which really wont do any good for a pacman, but makes tank not look too sterile,
> my tarantulas eat medium/large size brown crickets, better not start the new pacman off on one that big then !!! LOL
> seriously, would a pacman not eat half the loo roll though that i use as a hide, as ive heard pacmans are all stomach and mouth, and be careful what you put in their enclosures ??????????????????


Hi jarod,

Plastic plants are fine. I have some hanging style plants and real ones in my terranium.

Pacmans do eat a lot but normally only interested in live insects, oh and your fingers :lol2: anything that moves they will try to eat.

A loo roll will get soggy quick in a humid tank. I spray my frogs twice a day and I think loo rolls will turn to mush rather quickly. It's probably a good quick alterative until you can get something better.
I use the half cut logs that you can buy from pet stores. I didn't think they would like it but they love it. My big PAC burrows under the log all the time. He must feel safe under there.

I think what has been said about large tanks is true. If you put plants, wood and hides in there you should be ok. If they feel safe then you shouldn't have a problem. I have a baby albino pacman and he is in a larger tank and he's happy enough. He does have plenty of cover.

As you are new to these frogs one of the big mistakes I find is people use tap water in the dish and tap water to hydrate the Eco earth. Please ensure you use either tap water with a water conditioner added or spring water. Pacmans can become I'll from tap water due to all the nasties in the water.
Also use a hydrometer to make sure the humidity is


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

kingkelly said:


> Don't mean to hijack the post but I've been considering a pacman for sometime, however I really don't like dealing with locusts crickets etc. I can deal with earthworms/mealies/wax worms and wondered if you can have a pacman and happily just feed it these?


Mealworms are not so good for the frogs. They are full of chitin that they find more difficult to digest. This can then become a impact ion problem.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Donna w said:


> Mealworms are not so good for the frogs. They are full of chitin that they find more difficult to digest. This can then become a impact ion problem.


This 'common knowledge' has fairly recently been disproved, although the larger 'giant' mealworms are arguably easier to digest. On the shelter front, ordinary plant pots, half-sunken into the substrate are cheap and useful. The ceramic ones look at least as good as the so-called 'natural hides' available.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*Fantasy Pacman*








Hi peeps,

Just to say i got my new fantasy pacman frog this morning, am calling him/her 
Clyde, so heres, hoping it matures into a male !!, currently Clyde is 2cms big, brought him home and took a picture of him, hes already eaten a cricket,
can someone tell me how often i should feed him and how many crickets at each feed please ??? as cant seem to tell when they're full ???????????
thanksClyde photo by jabba3539 | Photobucket


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

I have no idea how to post a picture, used this photobucket but its just come up with the http// address for my picture, how do i upload piccie, so that it can be seen on the forum, without having to click a link ??? So frustrated now, thanks u


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*Clydes home - my new pacman*

http://s1280.beta.photobucket.com/user/jabba3539/media/Clydeshome.jpg.htmlthis is also a photo showing clydes new home, theres a hanging fake ivy (probably not much good as frogs cant climb, but came with tank and seemed a pity not to shove it somewhere), big plastic fern, as a shelter/hide,
water bowl,
big skull hide near the front, and a smaller wooden hide at the back that clyde could climb onto if he wanted,
also heatmat cellotaped onto side of tank,
is there anything im missing ??????????????????????

thanks


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

There you go. How deep is the substrate? It might be the photo but it looks pretty shallow there.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good , make sure substrate covers frog up to its eyes . but Im sure it will be very happy there :2thumb:


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh see thats how i wanted my picture to come up, how do i do that ronny ????, also want my pacman to show up like that ???
the soil at the bottom is about 3" deep, hes completely buried i cant see him at all !!, ive just looked at my photo again, and it only looks like its a really thin layer covering just the base of the glass, but can assure you its really deep


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

If you click reply above the text box you're typing in theres a little yellow square with what looks like a mountain on it. Click that and paste the address of the picture you want to post in the box. Easy peasy :2thumb:


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

doesnt seem to have worked for me, if you look below yours its got like a blue square that i cant open ?????


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice frog and setup.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

Oooo how have you managed to view it donna ???? i cant get it to show on the main screen like ronny has, hes told me how to click on the yellow envelope with mountain, but its just come up with a blue square that wont open !!!! this is soo annoying !!!


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Jarod said:


> Oooo how have you managed to view it donna ???? i cant get it to show on the main screen like ronny has, hes told me how to click on the yellow envelope with mountain, but its just come up with a blue square that wont open !!!! this is soo annoying !!!


I looked at it through the link for photo bucket. 
Sorry I don't know how to show it on your thread.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

oh right, thats what i was trying to do, upload my photo of clyde onto my thread, ah well maybe someone will help, as its not working for me, what ronny said to do !!!


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm just testing what ronny has suggested.
Sorry for the rubbish random pic if this works


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Well it won't work for me either


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok I give up now.

Don't worry jarod I can't do it either


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Well it definitely works for me!:lol2:
Here's another pic from your photobucket posted using the same yellow mountain thing









Ta dah!


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Odd, I wonder if it's because I'm using a tablet?


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

shouldnt matter if you're using a tablet, as ive tried on my desktop pc at home/work and my laptop at home, might be something to do with settings, cause im getting exactly the same blue square as you Donna, !!


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

need advice, on clyde please, this morning came down and he's buried, and the heatmat is on, and i fed him and he straight away ate 3 crickets, all good, the thing i noticed was the soil looked quite dry, how often should i be spraying the soil and how damp is damp ???? pet shop said you dont want it being soggy, but needs to be damp, but when i spray it seems to just sit on the top, do i need to chuck in a cup full of water and mix it round a bit, or is spraying it ok ?????????????????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It won't hurt to top it up with a cup, so long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

so how damp is damp then, should the soil be more on the soggy side than the dry looking side ????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jarod said:


> so how damp is damp then, should the soil be more on the soggy side than the dry looking side ????


 If you pick up a handful and squeeze it, it should crumble when you let go, rather than sticking in a squidgy lump.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

righteo, thanks for that ron


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*Clyde update !!!!*

Well after everyones much needed help and advice, i thought i would update you all on my clyde (tri coloured pacman frog) !!,
I have now been the proud owner of clyde for 2 weeks and 2 days !!, he is eating really well (3-4 crickets a day) and seems to be thriving,
will try and upload a photo, but cant promise, as for some reason photos dont upload on here for me !! 

thanks again peep for all your help.


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

jarod said:


> well after everyones much needed help and advice, i thought i would update you all on my clyde (tri coloured pacman frog) !!,
> i have now been the proud owner of clyde for 2 weeks and 2 days !!, he is eating really well (3-4 crickets a day) and seems to be thriving,
> will try and upload a photo, but cant promise, as for some reason photos dont upload on here for me !!
> 
> thanks again peep for all your help. image


wow im shocked my picture has uploaded and i havent done anything different to before wowzers !!!!


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a cool looking frog. Congrats!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> Well after everyones much needed help and advice, i thought i would update you all on my clyde (tri coloured pacman frog) !!,
> I have now been the proud owner of clyde for 2 weeks and 2 days !!, he is eating really well (3-4 crickets a day) and seems to be thriving,
> will try and upload a photo, but cant promise, as for some reason photos dont upload on here for me !!
> 
> thanks again peep for all your help. image


Yay he is doing great and yes looks bigger to me. Mine is as big as my palm now. Has yours made any noise yet , mine started a few days ago. I was like god whats that noise , you can hear it in the bedroom and shes the other end of house:gasp: She did it twice today early on then at 11 . Ive still not been bitten and Ive picked her up OK. Ive had her 5 weeks now. They are great , even though they dont do much. I even dont mind the chirps she only does it 3 times each go, its kinda cute and best of all does not freak my dog out :no1:


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

hiya, if yours chirps im sorry to inform you you have a HE not a SHE !!!, mine hasnt made any noises yet, but believe they have to be the size of your palm before they start, mines smaller than that at the minute, havent tried to pick clyde up yet, he comes over to me, at night time and as soon as i open the viv doors, hes there at the friont waiting for his food!! i think they're really cool, can see mine being a she and not a he, and we will be swapping names !!!!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jarod said:


> hiya, if yours chirps im sorry to inform you you have a HE not a SHE !!!, mine hasnt made any noises yet, but believe they have to be the size of your palm before they start, mines smaller than that at the minute, havent tried to pick clyde up yet, he comes over to me, at night time and as soon as i open the viv doors, hes there at the friont waiting for his food!! i think they're really cool, can see mine being a she and not a he, and we will be swapping names !!!!


Ha ha its weird but mine has no dark areas on toes :lol2: So god knows what it is . Will look again Tomorrow, it has been 2 weeks since I last looked. Well I ended up changing my beardies name as he turned out to be she, looks like I will have to go back to Rolo .:whistling2:


----------



## Jarod (Nov 17, 2012)

*Clyde update !!!!*

Hi peeps,
Well after now owning Clyde for a few months, im happy to put a picture of him up, to share, hes doing very well, has had me worried a few times, when hes dug right down, into the substrate for a week where i couldnt find him ! and where ive found some sticky glue like substance yet couldnt find clyde, however on a plus note, hes growing very well, however as yet hasnt made any noises, so am presuming, he/she needs to grow a bit more, or maybe clyde is actually a clydette !!!!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow he is looking good, I think they need to be just over 3 inch to make noises ( about 6 months+) mines good Im having probs keeping heat up ,even with moonlight bulb. So I had to use a red bulb today as other bulb not giving out much heat and heat mat alone is rubbish. Mine was trying to catch water the other night when I sprayed, had nossel on thin water stream , it was sooo funny , think he was hungry :lol2:


----------

